# How Much Does Your Dealer Charge for Oil Change??



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Changed my oil the other day. Was easier than getting in my car and driving to the dealer.

Dealer wanted $39.95 for oil+filter+tire rotation on semi, and $79.99 for the same but with full synthetic.

Bought the Mobil 1 Dexos1 Full synthetic at Walmart for $25 and a AC Delco filter from the dealer for $7. I had to get a 24mm socket from Lowes as Home Depot didn't carry it (you'll also need a 10mm and an extension).

Luckily I am a skinny guy so I didn't have to jack the car up. 

Oh, and don't go to Walmart for an oil change. My co-worker used to do that and they would strip the threats on the oil plug or filter all the time. They don't care about your vehicle.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Free oil changes for 3 years. 
But I'll be doing myself after that. 

If you can't do yourself, I recommend the dealer. You can also try different dealers that might have a better price. I used to take my Lexus a Chevy dealer for oil changes and it was only $30 with coupon.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from recent dealership mailer:

Oil Change, Four-tire Rotation & 27-Point Vehcle Inspection (excludes diesel engines):

• $39.95 Standard

• $69.95 Synthetic

• More than 6 quarts of oil, balancing tires and tax extra.

• Includes oil specified by the vehicle Owner's Manual, including *dexos™1 synthetic blend *for 2011 and newer vehicles.

...oh, be sure to verify that the tire-rotation _includes_ *resetting the TPMS*...sometimes they forget to do it!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll bet the price for the OP includes the inspection. I think that pretty much all oil changes done by dealerships includes the multi point inspections. They use oil changes as a way of finding more business by looking for problems with the vehicle. Not that that is a bad thing because many people would not ever realize they had whatever problem was discovered until the vehicle breaks down.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dealer = Phillips Chevy - $39.95 for Dexos oil+filter+tire rotation with TPMS reset and car wash.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ed Bozarth charges $19.95 for the Dexos1 oil change. They use the ACDelco Dexos1 oil. It includes fluid checks and fills as well as air pressure checks. I bought the car there and get a discount so I'm actually paying less than $16.00.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

$39.95 for Mobile 1 oil+filter+tire rotation with TPMS reset


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nobody said:


> $39.95 for Mobile 1 oil+filter+tire rotation with TPMS reset


That is cheap I can't even buy Mobil 1 for under 40 and thats with My discount from work 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Looks like my dealer IS higher than most! 

"Told ya so Hubby!" :tongue4:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The only tool you need is a 24mm or 15/16" socket which, if hubby doesn't have one, will set you back about $2. Looks like it's time for hubby to get his hands dirty! :cussing:
FWIW, Walmart DOES carry the filter....it's a Fram.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oil change, four tire rotation, 27-point vehicle inspection. Conventional Oil change for $39.95; With Synthetic Oil change service is $55.00.
@ Berger Chevrolet in Ionia, Michigan


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oil change (Conventional) ...... thats all ... $63.00 (with tax).
@ Crosstown Chev in Sudbury, Ontario


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> The only tool you need is a 24mm or 15/16" socket which, if hubby doesn't have one, will set you back about $2. Looks like it's time for hubby to get his hands dirty! :cussing:
> FWIW, Walmart DOES carry the filter....it's a Fram.


We put the car upon ramps yesterday and he saw where it was the 15/16..He thought he wouldn't have the right tool because we had read on here where you would need some tool that started with a T..T45 Maybe?? So, yes, he CAN change it himself. Will probably go today and get everything.

Walmart is the ones who said they didn't carry the filter..maybe just our Walmart doesn't.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

lilmrsyeti said:


> We put the car upon ramps yesterday and he saw where it was the 15/16..He thought he wouldn't have the right tool because we had read on here where you would need some tool that started with a T..T45 Maybe?? So, yes, he CAN change it himself. Will probably go today and get everything.
> 
> Walmart is the ones who said they didn't carry the filter..maybe just our Walmart doesn't.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!


If you have the 1.8L, you need a T45 Torx fitting for the oil pan bolt If you have the 1.4 I believe it is 12 mm oil pan bolt. When you buy the Torx drivers they come like a socket set just make sure you have both the T40 and T45 and you will be OK. The torx drivers can be used all over on the car.(One way to get people to go back to the dealer. No one has a funny looking star in their tool box) Don't even have to jack the car all the way up just enough to get to the oil pan bolt. The filter is on top. Make sure the oil pan used to catch the oil in is not solid with a hole in it. It has been my experience (with the 1.8) that will splash oil all over since the oil drains straight down instead of out the back. I bought a drain pan that has a big round cover and has a grating for the oil to drain into. When done put the lid back on and drive it to the local auto parts store to dispose of it. 

IMO easy Job Dexos oil $25-30(make sure not to use all of it, the 1.8 and 1.4 _*do not take 5 quarts)*_ filter Fram $6 at Walmart part number 10246. Really not a job that gets you dirty no spin on oil filter to drain. The most dirt I get is from laying on my garage floor. LOL :2cents:


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

The Dealer in the town I work (Ididn't by my car there ) Buys the filters at NAPA because the 29.95 they charge isn't enough to make them any money .
They put 5 quarts in my car .. So I do it myself . for 28.30..


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wouldn't put a Fram filter on my lawn mower! Ac Delco- Wix- Mobil One- only for me.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

We got the oil changed yesterday!!

Walmart had the 5 quart Mobil 1 Dexos Full Synthetic oil for 26.00 (Auto parts store wanted 39.99 for the same thing!!) Did have to get a WIX filter at Auto Parts store for 9 bucks. Walmart sells the AC Delco filters, but didn't have one to fit our Cruze...which is the 1.4.

Was easier changing this Cruze than my Mazda Truck!

Thanks again everyone for your input!!


----------



## crazytglo (May 30, 2012)

I got $9.99 oil changes for life of the car at Covert Chevrolet in Hutto, tx. Don't know if it was part of the 100K mile warranty I bought with it.


----------



## tsc (Sep 11, 2011)

You might want to stock up on filters at RockAuto.com you can get the GM parts there buy a couple and save some coin- I purchase the GM parts equivalent for my toyota and found an OEM Manufactured toyota part in the box. at a lot less price then the local auto parts or dealer.


----------

